

How To Use Lisp To Create Perl Scripts - asimjalis
http://www.hhdave.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

======
evanrmurphy
There is a similar language bridge in unofficial Arc: <http://awwx.ws/lang2>.

------
mpk
Technically this is very cool but conceptually there are just so many things
wrong here I don't know where to begin.

------
scrame
Madness.

cool, though.

